# Family Church = No Church



## Theognome (Feb 6, 2009)

Tim's please read now thread reminded me of another group of fellows I associated with for a time almost ten years ago. A website and associated forum called 'Little Geneva' was pretty solid for awhile- until the owner decided that his theology was simply too good for any church and so he would lead his family as a 'high priest'- including administering the Lord's Supper. As this went on, other issues developed until the site was more like a cheerleader of Christian Identity masked as 'kinsmanship' than anything remotely orthodox. The site finally disintegrated around '05, though some of the admin have made efforts to revive it in various incarnations.

Without fail, the underlining issue wasn't how well the LG folks knew their theology, but rather their sinful rebellion and refusal to be held accountable. Those who exhorted or rebuked the staff, even gently and with solid Biblical references, were banned. 

Ultimately, such folk are rebelling against the cross. Christ is the ultimate authority, and refusal to be in fellowship and under the authority of His shepherds (which He commands) is a refusal of His gospel. There is simply no such thing as a 'Lone Ranger' Christian, and Tim did the very correct thing by exhorting this man to get in church. Well done, brother, in spending the hour being Christ-minded, and I pray that the Lord will convict this man and bring him to Himself.

Theogome


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 7, 2009)

Tried that whole "Lone Ranger" Christian thing in the late 80's... didn't work out so well.
After falling away and hitting rock bottom, realized the error of my ways and started going to church in 2000. Nothing beats fellowship with the brethren!


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 7, 2009)

amen brother trucker!


----------

